# Нестабильность шейного отдела. Помогите разобраться (моя история)



## x11d15 (18 Дек 2015)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане. Хочу поделиться своей историей.

С 25 лет начали мучать головокружения, чувство скованности в шее, звон в ушах. Ничего не помогало ни массаж ни "висение на турнике" по совету врачей, ни гимнастика пока самостоятельно не установил следующую зависимость.

*После сидения за ноутбуком* с наклоненной шеей появлялось *жуткое чувство дискомфорта в шее, напряжение мышц* и чем дальше тем хуже к этому через 1-2 дня присоединялось стойкое головокружение проходившее само по себе со временем. Благо тогда ноутбуками пользовался редко и чаще работал за стационарным компьютером. При этом даже от длительного сидения за обычным компьютером в очень удобном кресле появлялось чувство скованности в шее. Так прошло 3 года.

Таблетки и массаж помогали на время, пока пьеш и делаешь нормально потом все снова. Важный момент, что при работе за обычным компьютером, где монитор на уровне глаз шея устает, но не так быстро и сильно с такими симптомами. Интуитивно + после передачи Малышевой (как бы банально это не звучало) додумался *купить воротничок Шанца* (в 28 лет) дабы разгрузить шею, несмотря на скептицизм врачей это помогло, а со временем после покупки ноута и стало жизненно важным. Пока сижу в воротничке все хорошо, стоит снять и посидеть за ноутом или смартом, то снова приехали... Решил покопать позвоночник на предмет изменений сделав МРТ. В дополнение также был сделан рентген с фунциональными пробами. Так прошло еще три года.

Воротничок ношу только во время сидения за ноутбуком с перерывами суммарно от 1 до 3 часов в сутки, реже одеваю при работе за стационарным компьютером. Регулярно делаю массаж, как минимум раз в год. Стараюсь побольше гулять, поменьше сидеть за компьютером, пытаюсь втирать мазь с хондроитином.

Почему это проявляется только после наклонов шеи при сидении за ноутбуком или планшетом?

Вообще насколько все плохо? Помогите пожалуйста разобраться.


*Описание шейного отдела с функцилнальными пробами.*

На рентгенограмма шейного отдела позвоночника в 2х плоскостях - функциональные пробы в положениях max сгибания смещение СII CIII кпереди на 0,3 см, высота межпозвонковых дисков снижена, субхондральные пластинки склерозированы, краевы костные разрастания передних и задних углов тел позвонков, суставные отростки деформированы.

Заключение. Признаки остеохондроза, спондилоартроза шейного отдела позвоночника. Нестабильность шейного отдела.


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2015)

*x11d15*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Дек 2015)

Всё вполне удовлетворительно. Если ещё начнете в перерывах между сидением за ноутбуком выполнять ЛФК для позвоночника (можете найти в разделе "Физическая реабилитация"), то все проблемы в скором времени уйдут.


----------



## x11d15 (19 Дек 2015)

*Уважаемый доктор, спасибо вам за столь быстрый и обнадеживающий ответ!*

Данные из этого поста https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/

1) Николай, 31 год, Краснодар

2) головокружения и чувство скованности в шее после работы за ноутбуком даже короткое время;

3) история заболевания с примерной хронологией в первом сообщении;

4) системный администратор/фрилансер т.е. сидячая работа;

5) все обследования в пером сообщении;

6) все обследования в пером сообщении;

7) Лечение: массаж 1-2 раза в год, чувствую себя после него бодрее.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Всё вполне удовлетворительно. Если ещё начнете в перерывах между сидением за ноутбуком выполнять ЛФК для позвоночника (можете найти в разделе "Физическая реабилитация"), то все проблемы в скором времени уйдут.



Понимаете ли в чем беда, никакая гимнастика ни массаж не спасает от головокружения и сильного напряжения (дискомфорта) даже после 10-15 минут работы. Комфортно работать работать только в воротнике. *Не могли бы вы хотя бы примерно пояснить причину такого явления как с ним бороться?*

У меня есть гипотеза, что от мышечного спазма при наклоне во время работы (как я понимаю шея испытывает тройную нагрузку) за ноутбуком или планшетом пережимается артерия и страдает затылочная доля мозга, в которой обрабатывается информация из вестибулярного аппарата. В свою очередь спазм мышц ведет к ущемлению нервных корешков, что ведет к еще большему спамзу. *Верна ли она?*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Дек 2015)

Обратитесь за помощью к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## x11d15 (19 Дек 2015)

Уважаемый доктор, спасибо вам огромное за совет, но все же не могли бы вы пояснить причину такого симптома в силу вашего опыта. Просто интересно понять что же там творится.


----------



## x11d15 (15 Апр 2016)

Уважаемый доктор вновь появились у меня головокружения решил повторно сделать УЗДС. Насколько в нем печальная картина?

В первом сообщении приведены МРТ полугодичной давности, и УЗИ сосудов головы и шеи четырехлетней давности. Также описание рентгена с нагрузкой, где как раз есть нестабильность. Насколько ситуация ухудшилась по сравнения с предыдущим УЗИ?

По жалобам: небольшие головокружения при поворотах головы и иногда при смене положения, головные боли иногда и общее снижение работоспособности.


----------



## Василий Чайка (15 Апр 2016)

x11d15 написал(а):


> *Уважаемый доктор, спасибо вам за столь быстрый и обнадеживающий ответ!*
> 
> Данные из этого поста https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
> 
> ...




Ответ на Ваш вопрос - http://vchaika.com/blog/golovnaya_bol._mozhno_li_ot_nee_izbavitsya


----------



## x11d15 (15 Апр 2016)

Ув. доктор, очень прошу Вас посмотреть на последнее УЗДС там присутствует стеноз обеих ПА около 50% в сегменте С3 С4. Не могу понять в чем причина в протрузиях или в нестабильных позвонках? Вообще насколько оно страшное?

Добавляю рентгены полугодичной давности. Шоп и шоп с нагрузкой.


----------



## Дима Билайн (25 Янв 2017)

x11d15 написал(а):


> Ув. доктор, очень прошу Вас посмотреть на последнее УЗДС там присутствует стеноз обеих ПА около 50% в сегменте С3 С4. Не могу понять в чем причина в протрузиях или в нестабильных позвонках? Вообще насколько оно страшное?
> 
> Добавляю рентгены полугодичной давности. Шоп и шоп с нагрузкой.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 82954 Посмотреть вложение 82955 Посмотреть вложение 82956 Посмотреть вложение 82957 Посмотреть вложение 82958


проблему решил?


----------

